# Bas Rutten As Potent As Ever Interview



## allrampage (May 16, 2007)

*The other week I was watching the MTV Music Awards (yes, past KFed's babbies mamma shuffling her ass around the stage) and thought it was kinda funny when they announced some sorta new hardware called, the "Quadruple Threat of the Year". Justin Timberlake got the nod, but the funny thing, every nominee had the exact same resume. They sung, danced, owned a clothing line, maybe fronted a restaurant. It was pretty much the same shit and outside of being able to sing, the rest was probably stuff they just threw their name on (see Krusty the Klown).

So although that MTV trophy coulda gone to JT, or Beyonce, or Kayne or whoever else (don't think anyone really cared who got it or argued one over the other), mirror that to MMA, and there really is only one choice. El Guapo! Yeah that's right, the self proclaimed most handsome man (El Guapo means the 'handsome one' in Spanish) in MMA, Bas Rutten.

He's done it all… literally. A pro thai boxer, a pro free fighter, a pro MMA fighter, an MMA comedian, a trainer, a coach, a promoter, a teacher, a video-instructor-turned-online-cult-hit, a commentator, an actor… shit, the man's a legend and outside of curing cancer, Bas has done it all (but cancer, what your f'n back cuz Bas is far from done).

Rutten, who has a ground breaking MMA documentary, POTENT, coming out in the very near future, sat down with Triumph MMA Editor Paul Tutka and told him why only pussies own pit-bulls, why only about half the guys in the game belong in the sport, why Pride guys are struggling in the US and why steroid users are the most insecure people in MMA.

Put the women and children to bed, cuz Bas is one the loose and didn't hold back…*

To read the interview click here: Bas Rutten As Potent As Ever


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

nice man, do you have audio of this interview ?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

*There was this one time, I was at the bar with a bunch of fighters and noticed these big American guys with Navy Seals shirts on beating up and bullying some Japanese people. I don't think for a second these guys were real Navy Seals. I'm there with Ken Shamrock, Guy Mezger and a bunch of other fighters and point out these assholes to them. So I go over and stand with my head down right in the middle of where they were pushing people around. Sure enough they push me to the side and tell me to get the **** out of here. I tell them to relax but they all get in my face and want a piece of me. So I ask them to go outside and they follow. Mezger warns these idiots that we're all professional fighters and that they probably picked the biggest psycho of the group, but they wanted to go anyways. So I beat the hell out of all three of them, but there was this one guy that just kept coming at me. I'd arm bar him, he'd be saying he was done, I'd let him go and he'd jump on me right away. I'd be asking for requests of how they wanted me to beat this guy and I'd do it. But this idiot just keeps attacking me every time I let him go after he was screaming like a *****. Finally I'd had enough of this guy and choked him out cold. We took his pants off and left him lying naked in the street.*

Greatest story ever.

*PT: And we heard that you and Paul Varelans had a pretty fun night one time too?

BR: Yeah, yeah. We were out at a bar one night and both pretty drunk and then all of a sudden Paul comes up from behind me and starts biting my back!

PT: Like a love bite?

BR: Yeah, I don't think so. He bit me so hard he was piercing my skin. So I say, "Hey Paul, you're really hurting me man," and he just kept laughing it off and kept biting me. He pretty much had me in a bear hug so I threw him in this reverse figure four leg lock. There was this window in front of me, and hey I was drunk, so I through him through the window right outta the bar. He got a couple stitches, I had holes in my back from his teeth, but we're still buddies.*

Awesome. I bet Varelans was all dramatic going through the window. Because, you know, Paul Varelans is awesome. I now want a Bas & Paul Varelans buddy cop show.

Bas is the man. This is already known, but man, Bas is great.

Oh yeah, awesome interview.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

rofl at that story Damone. Damn, one of them should have recorded that. Shame mobile's didn't have video cams back then.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Bas is the man!


----------



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

I <3 Bas, cant wait for the new show thingar.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome interview....Bas is a true pioneer of MMA, I cant wait for the movie.

Man imagine drinkin with Guy Mezger, Ken Shamrock and Bas Rutten?? that has crazy time written all over it.

How dumb do ya have to be to pic a fight wit Bas?!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Iam just watching a bas rutten pancrase highlight. He doesnt look like schwarzenegger but I cant believe that he doesnt lift weights. How to become chest muscles without weight lifting?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

heavy bag, speed bag, grappling, pushup/chinup mania


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Good find man, repped. I love me some Bas Rutten. I was just watching some old Bushido's the other day with him and his Gi and it reminded me how much I love Bas Rutten.


----------

